# Cricket News: S.African bowler Wayne Parnell converts to Islam



## SamAsh07 (Jul 30, 2011)

South African fast bowler Wayne Parnell in a statement on Thursday announced his conversion to Islam from Christianity, Times of India reported on Friday. 

He has also changed his named to Waleed after his conversion to Islam earlier in January this year.

Parnell confirmed in the statement that he has been studying about Islam and will celebrate his 22nd birthday as a Muslim on Friday.

Parnell said:
“While I have not yet decided on an Islamic name I have considered the name Waleed which means Newborn Son, but for now my name remains Wayne Dillon Parnell. I will continue to respect the team’s endorsement of alcoholic beverages. I am playing cricket in Sussex and this is my immediate focus.”

The South African cricket team manager, a Muslim by faith, Mohamed Moosajee said that Parnell’s Muslim teammates – Hashim Amla and Imran Tahir – did not influence his decision to convert from Christianity.

Moosajee said:
“Wayne already decided a few months ago to follow Islam. The decision to convert was his own decision, but I know nothing of the name change.”

Parnell’s fellow players, reportedly said they believed that he is very serious about the conversion and had not ‘touched a drop of alcohol’ ever since he converted to Islam.

He is the second Christian cricketer to have converted to Islam after Pakistan’s Yousuf Yohana (now Mohammad Yousuf) in 2006.[/p]





Source

It's great to hear one of my favourite SA player turning to our side!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

Best part is, he never touched a drop of Alcohol ever since he became a Muslim.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 30, 2011)

wow... that's news?
Don't we have better things to worry about?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 30, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> wow... that's news?
> Don't we have better things to worry about?


He posted it like news, but it's in the "Off-Topic Section".


----------



## Paarish (Jul 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/facepalm 
silly me...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 30, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwahaa, you really did a silly thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd never post this on USN LOL! I just wanted to post it on General Off-Topic because I was happy to read this news xD

Ok ok, here take a Snow Cone and Cookie.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, I don't know what to say... Cool?
But I don't get the name change. Why do so many converts change their name to an Arabic one? It's completely moronic IMO.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 30, 2011)

Pyrmon said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know what to say... Cool?
> But I don't get the name change. Why do so many converts change their name to an Arabic one? It's completely moronic IMO.


Well I agree to that, but having a Christian name when you're a Muslim feels odd.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh, cool.
Personal decision. I thought he was a muslim for some reason when I saw him play in Pune o.o.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jul 30, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Pyrmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a Christian name. It's an American/European one. And I really don't see how it could feel odd.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 30, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMNOMNOM...

I just don't see how this is significant... okay, good for the guy! Be who you want to be.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 30, 2011)

right chose for yourself what you think will make your happiness, good for him since personal decision


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol, sportsman nobody knows from a sport no one cares about. Hope this makes him happy but who cares outside of a bunch of old men?

EDIT: OK it seems the (way too late)death of cricket is a UK thing. Still seems very popular in some places.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 31, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Lol, sportsman nobody knows from a sport no one cares about. Hope this makes him happy but who cares outside of a bunch of old men?
> 
> EDIT: OK it seems the (way too late)death of cricket is a UK thing. Still seems very popular in some places.


It's popular in UK too last I checked.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 31, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> It's popular in UK too last I checked.



That's the bunch of old men.

Nah not really. Every year they are whinging about money problems, dwindling fanbase, and lack of anyone under 40 wanting to play the game.

EDIT:County cricket is pretty much dead. International brings in money from visiting fans but not Brits.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 3, 2011)

I read that in the newspaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First I thought you were posting about India's 2nd defeat in England


----------

